# Tesle not connecting to wifi - rebooting solved the problem



## ReubenF (7 mo ago)

Problem - My Model 3 was not connecting to any wifi networks. I've had it for 2 years and this is the first time it refused to recognize any wifi networks. The wifi settings screen showed wifi was off. When I turned it on, it said it would connect the next time I drive. This made no sense. When I closed the settings screen it reverted to showing wifi was not on. Of course, this was very frustrating.

Solution - I rebooted my screen. When it restarted, the wifi connection just worked and I was able to download the next update
To reboot:

Put your car in park.
Hold down both scrolling buttons on your steering wheel. After a few seconds, your touchscreen should turn off.
After a short weight (usually around 30 or 40 seconds) the iconic Tesla emblem will appear on the touchscreen and your home screen will appear.


----------

